# Crazily enlarged pupils?



## SummerGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi there!
I've been on anti-depressants for almost a month now, and it sounds stupid to be worrying about this because they are significantly working and I've been so much happier, but my pupils have become greatly enlarged since I started taking them. It said it was a side effect, however people are starting to notice and question me and I'm looking uglier and uglier as they constantly expand. My eye is practically all pupil now!
Does anyone else get this? Should I try a different brand, or are they all the same?
Thanks for your time!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

SummerGirl said:


> Hi there!
> I've been on anti-depressants for almost a month now, and it sounds stupid to be worrying about this because they are significantly working and I've been so much happier, but my pupils have become greatly enlarged since I started taking them. It said it was a side effect, however people are starting to notice and question me and I'm looking uglier and uglier as they constantly expand. My eye is practically all pupil now!
> Does anyone else get this? Should I try a different brand, or are they all the same?
> Thanks for your time!


What antidepressant are you taking? I assume an SSRI, serotonin causes pupil dilation (mydriasis) through 5-HT2A receptor stimulation.
Also, could be a tricyclic antidepressant through anticholinergic action on the circular muscle of the iris (it paralyses it), causing mydriasis.

Sorry if it's not understandable, I am on Lyrica PRN for anxiety and when I take it my brain fog is huge, however my anxiety is completely gone.

However, don't worry, it's nothing dangerous and a common reaction. Also, I like big pupils haha


----------



## SummerGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> What antidepressant are you taking? I assume an SSRI, serotonin causes pupil dilation (mydriasis) through 5-HT2A receptor stimulation.
> Also, could be a tricyclic antidepressant through anticholinergic action on the circular muscle of the iris (it paralyses it), causing mydriasis.
> 
> Sorry if it's not understandable, I am on Lyrica PRN for anxiety and when I take it my brain fog is huge, however my anxiety is completely gone.
> ...


I'm taking venlafaxine sandoz? Unfortunately I don't really know any more about it! Haha sorry, but yeah I spoke to my doctor and he said it was normal too but I just hate looking at myself now! But I guess it is worth it even if I look creepy as lol, I'm just not sure whether to try a different brand or not or whether its pointless seen as though this ones already working. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

SummerGirl said:


> I'm taking venlafaxine sandoz? Unfortunately I don't really know any more about it! Haha sorry, but yeah I spoke to my doctor and he said it was normal too but I just hate looking at myself now! But I guess it is worth it even if I look creepy as lol, I'm just not sure whether to try a different brand or not or whether its pointless seen as though this ones already working. Thanks for your help!!


Venlafaxine! You know, I take desvenlafaxine, it's basically the same that you take, but "pre-digested" (it is the active compound of what you are taking).

I don't get the dilated pupils but it's a common side effect and I'm sure it will disappear in a couple of days. Your body has to adapt to the med and you can experience some side effects that will go away eventually after 2 weeks or so.

Beginning an antidepressant can be difficult due to these side effects but you have to be patient, eventually you'll feel better hopefully.

Sandoz is a good brand and I wouldn't change the brand, and less if you say that it's helping you!

Don't worry and keep up with your progress, have much patience and write here about how you are progressing so we can help you if you need!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

It's pretty normal to have dilated pupils on antidepressants, I sure had some. It was worst the very first couple days, then it got better and stabilized.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^what he said, I don't think it makes people look ugly, just happy/spacey/surprised. "forget about it"


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a permanently dilated right pupil due to a badly done cornea transplant. Not only that but my left eye is hazel and my right eye is almost dark brown/black. People notice all the time and I get questions a lot. Some people think it looks cool. Others probably think I'm some sort of freak. I'm told two different colored eyes is usually only found in animals. Personally I try to let it go.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

my dad lost an eyeball due to illness and he rarely wears his fake eye. So he kind of looks like a zombie or alien or something. But he definitely doesn't care. Fortunately he doesn't drive either


----------

